# what is this?



## 06ram (May 26, 2008)

my g/f got this fish for me the other day she said they didnt know what it was at the lfs and it was in a tank just marked mixed cichlids, thinks its possiby a lemon jake but un sure, its hard to get a good pic of his he's a little camera shy


----------



## shumway (Jul 12, 2006)

Not a lemon jake.

Its an mbuna but not sure what species it is.

Looks like a Metriaclima of some sort :-?


----------



## 06ram (May 26, 2008)

he is very hard to tell with all of his traits, again its a bad pic but he is a red ish blue,with dark stripes, yellowish top fish and has the same spots on his lower fin as the one in your avatar


----------



## shumway (Jul 12, 2006)

Check thru the profiles here and see if anything matches :thumb:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/c ... .php?cat=2


----------



## BrianNFlint (Apr 1, 2007)

My guess is: Metriaclima mbenji aka Red Top Zebra

Maybe a female, or a male not yet showing color, but these guys usually show color pretty young.


----------



## 06ram (May 26, 2008)

ya my g/f said he looked like the one in your avatar when she got him but since I put him in my tank I guess right now he is still stressed out and hasn't colored back up, assuing it is a male because it looks like he has a small bump on his head, but thanks


----------

